# Echizen Uchihamono at Kajitsu in Manhattan



## jklip13

For anyone who can make it to NYC:
From November 29 to December 1st, Echizen Uchihamono with be coming to the US with 8 of their blacksmiths for the first time ever. They will be showcasing their work and demonstrating knife making techniques as well as answering any questions from 11:00 am to 4:00 pm every day. The event will be held at Kajitsu in Manhattan at 125 East 39th street (39th and Lexington).
I'm looking forward to seeing them along with any KKF members who can attend 

I'll post an update with a complete list of the blacksmiths who will be coming.

See you then
Jon


----------



## alterwisser

Oh wow! count me in ... 

Are you going to be there the whole time?


----------



## jklip13

I'll be in the building the whole time but I'll be busy with lunch and dinner service. I'll do my best to be there as much as I can


----------



## jklip13

Some of the blacksmiths will include: Kamo Shiro, Kurosaki Yu and Kato Hiroshi who make knives under eponymous brands as well as Nomura san- who makes the Takeshi Saji brand knives. There will definitely be more I'll post any new info as soon as it's confirmed


----------



## pkjames

wow that is a huge show! I think this is one of the rare chances to see the echizen masters without spending the effort of going to takefu (and you are not likely to meet them all in takefu anyway!) 

Something that you just can't afford to miss!


----------



## alterwisser

Wow. Now I'm psyched !!!


----------



## alterwisser

Jon, im absolutely in for at least one of these days.

Will there be a more detailed agenda? Do I have to sign up?

Will they sell knives? (Please say NO hahaha)

Any sharpening?

Cheers


----------



## y32dsm

I am in.. so excited!


----------



## jklip13

They will be demonstrating sharpening, and some other knife making techniques-yes
As soon as I have more info confirmed I'll make sure to post it. You don't have to sign up, just come by any time you like.


----------



## alterwisser

jklip13 said:


> They will be demonstrating sharpening, and some other knife making techniques-yes
> As soon as I have more info confirmed I'll make sure to post it. You don't have to sign up, just come by any time you like.



Sounds fan-frickin-tastic!

Hope to see some of the forum folks there! Let me know when you plan on going ....


----------



## jklip13




----------



## easy13

Will definitely come through


----------



## jklip13

More blacksmiths confirmed! Kurosaki Makoto and Ikeda san


----------



## paranoid123

I work pretty close by so I will be coming by!


----------



## jklip13

Wonderful, looks like it's going to be a busy week


----------



## Dream Burls

I can definitely make one of those days. Sounds great.


----------



## jmgray

So how does this work just go in get some to eat at watch the smiths?


----------



## jklip13

This will be on the ground floor of the restaurant, anyone is welcome, there is no entrance fee. The seating area for Kajitsu and Kokage will be on the second floor only. You're welcome to come have lunch before or after but there will not be food served in the knife gallery (to protect the knives)


----------



## Jacob_x

Jealous.


----------



## jklip13

Only 1 week left before the event. It's free and should be really cool if they are going to do what they have been planning. Looks like lots of demonstrations will be happening


----------



## alterwisser

Anyone went so far?

I should be there today at 3 pm ...


----------



## bennyprofane

Let us know how it was!


----------



## jklip13

Were you able to make it yesterday?


----------



## alterwisser

jklip13 said:


> Were you able to make it yesterday?



Yeah, I was there from 3:15 to 3:45ish....


----------



## jklip13

That's great to hear, what did you think of it?


----------



## alterwisser

jklip13 said:


> That's great to hear, what did you think of it?



It was definitely good to go and I would have regretted not going. I think it was more tailored to less knowledgeable folks. When I arrived they were teaching a guy how to sharpen, and talked about how a handle is being burned in (but didn't actually do it, of course!)

I chatted a bit with a guy who seemed to be the manager of the group of some sorts (he spoke English), who explained a bit the idea behind this trip. It seemed a bit odd to me though, unless they bring in larger groups through other channels, I don't see how this event works for them. There were only two people there the whole time I was there (including me). Anyway, not trying to be critical or anything, I am just curious.

They realized rather quickly that I had a clue, and when I showed them the pics of my knife collection on my phone the guys were really curious. Chatted mostly with Yu Kurosaki (through translator, obviously, although a lot of times that wasn't really needed ... grind, profile, steels ... that can all be talked about knowing the terms and with hand gestures). He's an interesting guy, seems to be a bit more open about experimenting with new designs and materials ... some of the stuff he brought there was definitely a bit "out there" (sparkly ferrule, scratch pattern on some blades, and a weird looking handle material that the translator wasn't really able to translate properly, I think ... she said something like "dried forest material"). There were 4 makers there, the other I recognized was Shiro Kamo (I think!) and I talked a bit with the guy who made the new knives for this trip (the ones in all of the promotional material). I actually liked those a lot and probably would've purchases the petty one, but they were not for sale ... 

They had a TV team from their hometown with them, so I guess I will be on Japanese TV ... as they asked me if they could film me talking to the makers, filmed me showing my knife pics and stuff ...

All in all a nice outing. Interesting venue, never been ... with the tea place in the front. Might have to return to eat. Walking there, I saw a highly rated Ramen place on Lexington (Momosan, I think). Do you know that? Any good ... I might come back this weekend LOL


----------



## paranoid123

I went yesterday as well. I probably missed you by an hour @alterwisser. I agree, it was hard to gauge who the target audience was for. As a home cook, I felt a bit out of place. It looked like some of the gyutos, santukos, and pettys were for sale in the $250-$400 range. I took some pictures, but I don't think I can post them. 

I saw some interesting sushi knives, he said they were yanagiba, but they had a blunt tip like a takobiki, and a curve to the edge so it looked like a miniature sword. Is having a curve useful in slicing sashimi? Or is it more for looks? 

I am familiar with Momosan, it's a new venture by Iron Chef Morimoto. I went once for their happy hour.


----------



## alterwisser

Here are some pics from @paranoid123


----------



## youkinorn

I'm planning on going by tomorrow. Probably grab some lunch, too.


----------



## easy13

Stopped by today, was a bit more crowded than mentioned above, great setup, all the knives out to see and touch, some good variety. Got to meet Kamo, chat with him a bit (mostly through translator) and thank him for making one of my favorite newer knives. Also ran into Jon, talked to him for a few. All in all good time and nice setup, didn't pull the trigger on anything, though I kinda regret not picking up one of the pieces they made specific for event.


----------



## youkinorn

easy13 said:


> Stopped by today, was a bit more crowded than mentioned above, great setup, all the knives out to see and touch, some good variety. Got to meet Kamo, chat with him a bit (mostly through translator) and thank him for making one of my favorite newer knives. Also ran into Jon, talked to him for a few. All in all good time and nice setup, didn't pull the trigger on anything, though I kinda regret not picking up one of the pieces they made specific for event.



I don't think those were available for sale on-site. I asked and they said they would post a link on their FB/instagram pages once the webstore is up...which will be within a couple weeks.


----------



## alterwisser

youkinorn said:


> I don't think those were available for sale on-site. I asked and they said they would post a link on their FB/instagram pages once the webstore is up...which will be within a couple weeks.



I was in the area again yesterday and dropped in to take a look. They actually were for sale now (maybe because it was the last day), but I was lukewarm about spending $250 on the petty. I mean, i liked them, but it was a rather simple KU finish Aogami (i think), San Mai ... spine wasn't eased at all, for example, and the handle was rather simple as well. Don't get me wrong, I LIKED it, but not at that price.

They had two knives on sale (discounted), looked like a 190ish Gyuto in Aogami, Iron clad (Damascus), im 99% sure they Shiro Kamo. Those were marked at $120, not a bad deal ...


----------



## jklip13

Just to confirm, these were new knives being released for this event, because they had only one of each model, they wanted to keep them on display so they were not available for sale. They will be on their website soon though. The steel is Aogami Super Steel with stainless cladding


----------



## b2kk258

OMG....why did I just see this now...


----------



## paranoid123

jklip13 said:


> Just to confirm, these were new knives being released for this event, because they had only one of each model, they wanted to keep them on display so they were not available for sale. They will be on their website soon though. The steel is Aogami Super Steel with stainless cladding



All the knives displayed is newly available knives? Or are you talking about the ones that did not have a price on them?


----------



## jklip13

The ones that did not have prices, if I understand your question correctly


----------



## jklip13

Thanks to everyone who came and made the event possible! See you next year.


----------

